# Food Cost For 1 Week Around The World Pics (bandwidth hog)



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Apparently this has been around for a while but I never saw it until my Dad sent it to me. I found it interesting. It's from a book called "Hungry Planet" by by Peter Menzel & Faith D'Aluisio.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a smartass here, but what's this thread about? Could you expound? Are you saying food is too expensive around the world? Is it about how great it'd be to live in Ecuador because the food is cheaper? I don't really understand. Again, I'm not trying to be a dickhead (I guess I don't have to try too hard!), but I don't get what you are trying to get at.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Curious, what's the US average? And what does that look like? :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> I'm not trying to be a smartass here, but what's this thread about? Could you expound? Are you saying food is too expensive around the world? Is it about how great it'd be to live in Ecuador because the food is cheaper? I don't really understand. Again, I'm not trying to be a dickhead (I guess I don't have to try too hard!), but I don't get what you are trying to get at.


just guessing here, but...

to me there isn't necessarily any commentary implied in the images -- it's more a matter of fact comparison of what it costs (and what you get for that cost) of a week's worth of food around the world. I think it's also interesting to see what counts as important in various diets (e.g., Coke, beer, veggies/fruits).

:2


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> just guessing here, but...
> 
> to me there isn't necessarily any commentary implied in the images -- it's more a matter of fact comparison of what it costs (and what you get for that cost) of a week's worth of food around the world. I think it's also interesting to see what counts as important in various diets (e.g., Coke, beer, veggies/fruits).
> 
> :2


:tuAhh gotcha. That was interesting for me as well. Did you notice that every member of the Mexican family was overweight? Look at all the Coca Cola, it's no wonder!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Interesting indeed. Reminds me to NOT got to Ecuador!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> just guessing here, but...
> 
> to me there isn't necessarily any commentary implied in the images -- it's more a matter of fact comparison of what it costs (and what you get for that cost) of a week's worth of food around the world. I think it's also interesting to see what counts as important in various diets (e.g., Coke, beer, veggies/fruits).
> 
> :2


That's it exactly. no commentary on my part, I just found it interesting seeing not only what people in other areas spend on food but mostly what kinds of foods they like to eat or have available. I didn't include the U.S. because I think the variety of diets ranges greatly, but here's a couple:

The complete story is in the book I mentioned above, but there are more examples here (not endorsing the site, it just has the most info I could find elsewhere).


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

It's rather interesting to see what each family is eating and how much it costs. Notice the preponderance of pre-processed food for the Japanese and Americans? At least the Germans bought beer and wine. The third worlders tended to have more fresh fruit and vegetables. Also eating habits were average. There was nothing out of the ordinary, from what I could tell. All in all a good comparison to what others are eating, and paying, for their food.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it's interesting to note that the family in Ecuador has absolutely NO meat products in that picture. Also find it hard to believe that a family of 4 in california can manage to buy groceries for less than half of what another family in NC can.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> I think it's interesting to note that the family in Ecuador has absolutely NO meat products in that picture. Also find it hard to believe that a family of 4 in california can manage to buy groceries for less than half of what another family in NC can.


The family in NC has two full grown boys and the California family has two young children. May have something to do with it. :2


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Also find it hard to believe that a family of 4 in california can manage to buy groceries for less than half of what another family in NC can.


I was thinking the same thing until I looked closely at what there was in the photo. The NC family looks like they do alot of dining out, and that is expensive compared to home cooked meals. I see BK, KFC, Pizza, McD, and possibly some Chinese in that picture, whereas the family in CA seems to have mostly groceries, and their children are a great deal younger.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

im going to retire in ecuador. 31 bucks a week that means i can retire when i have oh i dunno 500k lol


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> I was thinking the same thing until I looked closely at what there was in the photo. The NC family looks like they do alot of dining out, and that is expensive compared to home cooked meals. I see BK, KFC, Pizza, McD, and possibly some Chinese in that picture, whereas the family in CA seems to have mostly groceries, and their children are a great deal younger.


Yup. I agree. And in California, some are forced to shop for deals and use coupons. Since everything else is so freaking expensive...LOL.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Looking through the website...

and saw this..



> Great Britain: The Bainton family of Cllingbourne Ducis
> Food expenditure for one week: 155.54 British Pounds or $253.15
> Favorite foods: avocado, *mayonnaise sandwich*, prawn cocktail, chocolate fudge cake with cream


yuk on the sandwich...LOL


----------

